# Temporizador para funcionamiento en determinada hora



## Churroz (Abr 14, 2010)

hola. compañeros,, pues aqui vengo a pedirle su ayuda para ver si me pueden guiar para hacer un temporizador.

el funcionamiento es este:

quiero que el temporizador funciones en 2 horas especificas, por ejemplo que lo pueda programar a las 8 am y *QU*e vuelva a funcionar a las 7 pm.
lo que tengo que hacer es, hacer todo un dispositivo *QU*e a cierta hora les de, de comer a los pecez automaticamente.. nadama necesito el temporizador, lo demas donde va la comida ya me las ingenie...

espero su respuesta gracias.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 14, 2010)

Aqui te dejo el circuito temporizador con 555 (monoestable)








Metete al link te calcula los tiempos
http://freespace.virgin.net/matt.waite/resource/handy/pinouts/555/index.htm


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 14, 2010)

Si es buena idea, pero siempre he pensado que el NE555 se utiliza en tiempos moderados, lo que no piden es algo de horas, a menos de que alguien nos explique como temporalizarlo en laaaargos periodos,

Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 14, 2010)

O quisas esta es la mejor manera mas compleja pero igual esta sirve, es utilizar un despertador y conectarelo al dispensador de comida, o si quiere empezar desde cero le dejo este link.
Trata de un reloj digital, al programar estableces una hora, a su vez lo programado va a un comparador esto nos genera el pulso en determinado tiempo, pero el 555 es mas economico y sencillo.

http://www.todomonografias.com/electronica-y-electricidad/diseno-de-un-reloj-digital/


----------



## fernandob (Abr 14, 2010)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-85627165-timer-digital-programable-interrutor-horario-automatico-lcd-_JM_


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-85128820-timer-programable-mecanico-interruptor-horario-temporizador-_JM_


----------



## Churroz (Abr 14, 2010)

gracias compas, por darme las ideas, espero y tengan mas de antemano gracias


----------

